# Circus Train



## trystero (Apr 11, 2011)

just saw it pass south out of richmond on csx. first half was passenger, second half was piggy back. ringling bro's down the side. someone try to ride it!

...also could have sworn i saw an elephant riding a unicycle across a tightrope between two cars.


----------

